# High Performance QUIET Tires in 225/45-17. Any suggestions?



## Occams_Razor (Jun 28, 2003)

I am looking for some tires to change out the Kumho Ecsta AST's I have now. The Kumho's look good and work pretty well but after chasing my tail changing frt & rear wheel bearings, (more than once ), I have come to the conclusion that the tires are the ones making the noise and not the bearings.

Any suggestions as to a good, QUIET, High Performance, All Season tire that won't break the bank? 

Already looked at the MichelinPilot Exalto A/S but, of course, they do not come in the 225/45-17 size. :banghead:


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Try the Kumho ASX. They were quieter than any other tire I've tried. Much more so than the awful Goodyear RS-As.


----------



## Sean408 (Aug 4, 2010)

I just bought a used VW and i had to put new tires on it already, someone at a dealer told me to go with the BARIUM Bravuris 2 (All Season tire) on mine 215/40/17" and with 10k+miles so far so good, very quiet, they seem to work better then most brands i know. The only reason i went with a smaller tire is because of tire rubbing, but still very good handling...


----------



## bwoodahl (Dec 13, 2007)

Occams_Razor said:


> I am looking for some tires to change out the Kumho Ecsta AST's I have now. The Kumho's look good and work pretty well but after chasing my tail changing frt & rear wheel bearings, (more than once ), I have come to the conclusion that the tires are the ones making the noise and not the bearings.
> 
> Any suggestions as to a good, QUIET, High Performance, All Season tire that won't break the bank?
> 
> Already looked at the MichelinPilot Exalto A/S but, of course, they do not come in the 225/45-17 size. :banghead:


Conti ExtremeContact DWS


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Goodyear Eagle GT should be quieter than the Contis for what its worth


----------



## Occams_Razor (Jun 28, 2003)

bwoodahl said:


> Conti ExtremeContact DWS


I went with the Conti's and couldn't be happier! :laugh:


----------

